# Tribute to Mocha



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Run Free at the Rainbow Bridge my dear Mo kitty. You were the sweetest cat I've ever known. I could always count on you for a love and a cuddle anytime I was feeling low. I loved the way you wrapped your arms around my neck, nuzzled up under my chin or in my hair, and purred and kneeded and snuggled for hours. You were always such a love. You would have preferred to be an only child, but you begrudgingly shared me with Moxie and the others for eight years. You were a green eyed stunner, looking up at me with wonder. It saddened me the most at the end, when you couldn't see at all. I hope that you can see me now, from the bridge, and know how much I love you. You were always such a lady. Too prim and proper to join in the with boys rabble rousing and rough housing antics. You did have your guilty pleasures; your cat tracker, your ten cent mouse, your starlight mints in the cellophane wrappers. I have so many fond and fun memories of you my Moki, I know I will never run out of them. I have cherished these last few nights together, cuddling close in the wee morning hours. I hated having to poke you with all those needles. I wanted so badly for you to get well. Thank you for holding on for me, thank you for letting me down easy. I got a second chance to say goodbye. I will never forget you Moki-moo. I love you baby!

Wait for me on the other side. 

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=2f ... m=text_url


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, Kobster. I hope that you can find comfort in the happy memories that you have of dear Mocha. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Rachael. I'm imagining that Addison was waiting for her and she's in good hands now. :angel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Rachael. That was such a lovely tribute to your dear friend. May God give you peace. I believe he _is_ waiting, and you will hold him again.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Mocha has the most mesmerizing green eyes, I'm sure she's looking down from kitty heaven all happy & healthy now. RIP Mocha


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that, bless you for loving this little girl while she was here, and what a beautiful tribute you made for her!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant Hugs! RIP beautiful Mocha


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... what a beautiful girl she is. I loved the picture of her hugging you...that is just precious. What a beautiful momento you made of her.... RIP Sweet Mocha...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mocha


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

That was very sweet...it made me cry. I am sure she knew how much you loved her. RIP Mocha.

Karie and crew


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss  That was a beautiful and heartfelt tribute to Mocha. RIP sweet girl.


----------

